# Replacing A/C Compressor



## kevinhen16 (Jun 11, 2018)

I'm replacing the compressor on my 2011 Nissan Altima SR 3.5L

Most of the instructions out there are for the 2.5L that has a more easily accessible compressor (can reach line bolts from above). From what I can tell, I'm stuck trying to finagle the bolts out from underneath the car. Does anyone have a better approach to this?

Thanks for the help!


----------

